
Interview: André Staltz on Manyverse, a decentralized social network - Jefro118
https://www.sourcesort.com/interview/andre-staltz-manyverse
======
Jefro118
In this interview:

\- Why Andre started working on Manyverse, a decentralized social network

\- How he's gotten funding from backers and grants

\- The difficulties of working alone on a big open source project

Would be grateful for any feedback on the content and format of the interviews
too.

